# Con Gái Học Kinh Doanh Quốc Tế Có Dễ Xin Việc?



## Tố Uyên (14 Tháng tư 2017)

Em chào các chị trong group ạ, em đang có vấn đề rất cần các chị có kinh nghiệm giúp đỡ ạ. Em rất thích kinh doanh và học tiếng anh cũng khá, em dự định thi đại học ngành kinh doanh quốc tế nhưng thật sự chưa biết rõ ngành này học gì, ra trường làm gì và có phù hợp với con gái hay không ạ? Em xin cảm ơn ạ!


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (14 Tháng tư 2017)

Học ngành kinh doanh quốc tế thì xác định phải giỏi tiếng anh, mà giờ có tiếng anh thì xin đâu cũng được việc thôi


----------



## Em là gì (14 Tháng tư 2017)

có đam mê là có tất cả rồi, khó khăn mấy cũng sẽ có động lực vượt qua, cố gắng lên bạn


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (24 Tháng tư 2017)

Kinh doanh quốc tế đào tạo các nghiệp vụ kinh doanh liên quan tới nước ngoài, ra trường bạn có thể làm công việc liên quan đến nhiều lĩnh vực như xuất nhập khẩu, hải quan, đầu tư quốc tế, giao dịch viên quốc tế,...Con gái nếu năng động, giỏi tiếng anh làm những công việc này sẽ rất được ưa chuộng đó bạn


----------



## Phong Vu1993 (26 Tháng tư 2017)

Hồ Thùy Phương đã viết:


> Học ngành kinh doanh quốc tế thì xác định phải giỏi tiếng anh, mà giờ có tiếng anh thì xin đâu cũng được việc thôi


Kp với a nhé phương zalo 0904166026


----------



## longphamdoan89 (29 Tháng tư 2017)

Ngành nào chả như nhau, quan trọng là bạn có xuất sắc trong lĩnh vực của bạn hay không thôi


----------



## vlphim (6 Tháng năm 2017)

mình cũng đang dự tính thi vào ngành này.


----------



## Linkpuca (20 Tháng năm 2017)

Em dự tính thi trường nào chưa, nếu em học tiếng anh khá c nghĩ nên thi vào các trường quốc tế hoặc khoa quốc tế như kiểu RMIT hay khoa quốc tế ĐHQG, sẽ có cơ hội du học, hoặc ra trường có thể xin vào các công ty nước ngoài cũng ok


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (20 Tháng năm 2017)

Hình như mấy trường quốc tế này đều yêu cầu đầu vào tiếng anh thì phải, năm ngoái em mình thi cũng phải học IELTS


----------



## Hoangquocviet148 (20 Tháng năm 2017)

IELTS phải đạt bao nhiêu thì đỗ nhỉ?


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (5 Tháng sáu 2017)

Hoangquocviet148 đã viết:


> IELTS phải đạt bao nhiêu thì đỗ nhỉ?


Điều kiện xét tuyển là IELTS tối thiểu 5.5 hoặc chứng chỉ B tương đương hay sao ý b, nhưng nếu ko có sẽ được học bổ sung và thi trong kỳ đầu. Chương trình học của khoa này là song ngữ, kiến thức chuyên ngành học 100% bằng tiếng anh nên bắt buộc phải có tiếng anh bạn ah


----------



## Linkpuca (5 Tháng sáu 2017)

Em đang học năm 2 khoa QT đây ạ, ko phải khen nhưng em thấy khoa có nhiều chương trình hội thảo định hướng nghề nghiệp và rèn luyện kỹ năng mềm cho sv rất tốt, lần nào cũng có các cty lớn về, thậm chí nhiều anh chị năm cuối còn test phỏng vấn và đc nhận luôn, thấy bảo 80% sinh viên ra trường có việc sau 3 tháng


----------



## Tố Uyên (12 Tháng sáu 2017)

Chị nào biết hình thức xét duyệt du học của khoa quốc tế ko ạ?


----------



## Em là gì (12 Tháng sáu 2017)

Theo mình biết thì các khoa QT đều liên kết với các trường QT cho sinh viên du học chuyển tiếp bạn ạ, và thường theo mô hình bán phần (V+N), đây là thời gian học tập tại VN và tại trường QT, thường là 2, 3 năm học tại VN sau đó đăng ký du học chuyển tiếp 1, 2 hoặc 2,5 năm nữa.


----------



## TrThuyDung (12 Tháng sáu 2017)

Mình thấy du học hình thức này có rất nhiều điểm lợi, sinh viên vừa có nền tảng kiến thức chuyên ngành bằng tiếng anh nên sẽ dễ dàng hòa nhâp hơn nữa lại tiết kiệm được học phí so với du học toàn phần, mà hình như bên khoa quốc tế ĐHQG có xét duyệt du học nữa hay sao ý


----------



## Linkpuca (12 Tháng sáu 2017)

Dạ đúng ạ, du học hình thức này ko khó mà lại tiết kiệm được khoản học phí ko nhỏ, chưa kể xin được học bổng của các trường liên kết nữa, có trường còn được miễn 100% hb ạ


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (12 Tháng sáu 2017)

Nếu ko du học chuyển tiếp thì bằng ra trường vẫn là bằng do ĐHQG cấp ạ, mà hầu như sv khoa QT đều lấy du học hoặc lấy bằng QT cả


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (22 Tháng sáu 2017)

hôm nay thi môn đầu tiên hay sao ý nhờ, thấy trên báo ngập tin thi cử, ko biết bạn chủ thớt này thi tốt hem


----------



## Mẹ bé bi (29 Tháng sáu 2017)

thi xong rồi đấy, bạn đã có quyết định chưa?


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (29 Tháng sáu 2017)

năm nay thấy các em 99 thi về nói đề dễ hơn năm ngoái, dự là điểm chuẩn sẽ cao hơn


----------



## Tố Uyên (29 Tháng sáu 2017)

hix, mng cứ bảo đề dễ mà sao e làm ko tốt lắm, nhất là tổ hợp khoa học tự nhiên, hix, điểm lý ko biết được 5 ko nữa, hix


----------



## Tố Uyên (13 Tháng bảy 2017)

hix, em thi được 21 điểm, cộng khu vực được 21,5 em nộp ngành kinh doanh quốc tế kinh tế quốc dân nhưng chắc trượt rùi ạ, huhu giờ em đang suy nghĩ nên đổi nguyện vọng ngành này sang trường khác hay đổi sang ngành khác để đậu vào trường ạ?


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (13 Tháng bảy 2017)

nếu bạn thực sự thích ngành kinh doanh quốc tế thì cứ theo đuổi đam mê, chọn trường nào có ngành đó với mức điểm thấp hơn rồi đổi nguyện vọng. Giớ nhiều trường dân lập đào tạo ngành này mà


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (13 Tháng bảy 2017)

Quy định xét đại học năm nay vẫn đổi nguyện vọng được nhé, bạn có thể đổi tổ hợp mô, đổi ngành hoặc thêm nguyện vọng mà


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (18 Tháng bảy 2017)

21 đ bạn thừa sức đậu khoa QT ĐHQG, môi trường với chất lượng đào tạo cũng tốt có nhiều hoạt động cho sinh viên phát triển kỹ năng nè, năm ngoái ngành này lấy 17,5 đ chắc năm nay cũng ko biến động nhiều


----------



## Linkpuca (18 Tháng bảy 2017)

Khoa QT, ĐHQG thì lâu nay có tiếng rồi, ra trường cũng là bằng do ĐHQG cấp, cơ mà năm nay điểm xét tuyển là 15,5 thì phải


----------



## Em là gì (18 Tháng bảy 2017)

Nguyễn Thị B đã viết:


> Sao mình nghe nói khoa có hình thức xét tuyển ko cần điểm thi ĐH mà có đúng ko ạ? nếu lấy kết quả thi ĐGNL năm trước có được ko?


Hình thức đó là xét học bạ để vào các trường liên kết của khoa, bằng quốc tế chứ ko do ĐHQG cấp. Hoặc bạn xét bằng điểm thi ĐGNL còn thời hạn cũng đc ko cần bằng đại học


----------



## TrThuyDung (18 Tháng bảy 2017)

ngành kinh doanh quốc tế đòi hỏi năng động và giỏi tiếng anh nữa thì cơ hội đầu ra sẽ rất tốt


----------



## Mẹ Ivy (18 Tháng bảy 2017)

Giờ xin việc nhất tiền tề, nhì quan hệ, sau cùng mới là năng lực nên dễ hay khó mình ko quyết định được


----------



## Tố Uyên (19 Tháng bảy 2017)

Em cũng tính đổi nguyện vọng sang ngành kinh doanh QT khoa QT ĐHQG, chắc học 1, 2 năm xin du học chuyển tiếp, giờ bạn bè du học cũng nhiều cũng muốn thử 1 lần mà chắc ko dễ vì giờ em còn chưa thi tiếng anh, điểm đại học cũng ko cao lắm


----------



## Hồ Thùy Phương (19 Tháng bảy 2017)

Tố Uyên đã viết:


> Em cũng tính đổi nguyện vọng sang ngành kinh doanh QT khoa QT ĐHQG, chắc học 1, 2 năm xin du học chuyển tiếp, giờ bạn bè du học cũng nhiều cũng muốn thử 1 lần mà chắc ko dễ vì giờ em còn chưa thi tiếng anh, điểm đại học cũng ko cao lắm


Năm ngoái ngành kinh doanh quốc tế lấy 17,5 nên năm nay chắc cũng ko biến động nhiều bạn cứ tự tin lên, quan trọng sau khi học mình cố gắng nỗ lực thì đầu ra ko lo đâu, sinh viên khoa này ko đi du học thì cũng ko thất nghiệp đc đâu=))


----------



## Đào Quý Hạnh (19 Tháng bảy 2017)

ngành kinh doanh quốc tế khá năng động bạn nên chọn trường ĐH nào có môi trường trẻ năng động như vậy sẽ có nhiều điều thú vị để học hỏi


----------



## mãi thuộc về gió (19 Tháng bảy 2017)

thấy con gái học ngành này còn nhiều hơn cả con trai nữa


----------



## phannguyentienduc (19 Tháng tám 2019)

học thêm _*tiếng anh giao tiếp*_ nữa thì bá luốn, luyện nát cái dulingo, testuru, flat đi là bá đạo. giỏi quá rồi sợ ngt trả tiền không nổi thôi kakaka


----------



## pixinavn (21 Tháng tám 2019)

hóng câu trả lời thỏa đáng 

.


----------



## Đầu Tư là gìi (8 Tháng mười hai 2021)

Mình thấy du học hình thức này có rất nhiều điểm lợi, sinh viên vừa có nền tảng kiến thức chuyên ngành bằng tiếng anh nên sẽ dễ dàng hòa nhâp hơn nữa lại tiết kiệm được học phí so với du học toàn phần, mà hình như bên khoa quốc tế ĐHQG có xét duyệt du học nữa hay sao ý
__________________________________________________
* ĐẦU TƯ là gì ? Loại hình ĐẦU TƯ an toàn hiệu quả ? Các chiến lược ĐẦU TƯ CHỨNG KHOÁN 2021 bạn cần biết !   *​*Xem ngay tại: Dautulagi.com 
*


----------



## Giày Secondhand (14 Tháng mười hai 2021)

Kinh nghiệm đi làm của mình cho thấy bạn học gì không quan trọng, quan trọng bạn có những kinh nghiệm gì(kiến thức nghề quan trọng hơn kiến thức trường lớp nhiều). Tuy nhiên, một số ngành rất cần kiến thức trường lớp như bác sĩ, kỹ sư,...


----------

